# Vape King - Instagram contest



## Stroodlepuff (9/2/16)

First things first...you need to follow us on Instagram to be eligible for this competition! (https://www.instagram.com/vapekingsa/)

Secondly, you probably need to be in Johannesburg to be able to enter (Sorry guys  )

Ok now lets get to it...




*It's competition time... With all the excitement of our new store opening soon we thought we would run a little competition for our instagram followers. Take the most creative picture you can think of outside our new store (if you can figure out where it is) and tag us in it on instagram @vapekingsa and hashtag #vapekingnewstore to stand in line to win an amazing juice hamper which includes 120ml @thesuicidebunny juices and more. Competition closes 2 March so get tagging.*

*Link to the competition on instagram: *

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WARMACHINE (10/2/16)

Awesome, I know where it is


----------



## Stroodlepuff (16/2/16)

some very cool entries so far 

1 - 

2 - 

3 - 

4 -


----------

